# Western plow



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

im want to put a western ultra mount plow on my truck but nothing comes does any one know what to get that is the same I have 1997 dodge ram1500 thank you


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

troyram said:


> im want to put a western ultra mount plow on my truck but nothing comes does any one know what to get that is the same I have 1997 dodge ram1500 thank you


Huh?


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Huh?


I went to western plow online says nothing works on my truck I know they have a 1/2 ton plow what wiring harness I need and the bracket will 2500 bracket work


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Huh?

Let's start over. Do you have a plow already? Are you trying to fit it on your 1997 dodge 1500?

If so, what size, model, and how many plugs does it have?

Or are you trying to buy a plow to fit your truck?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Frame mabey a 67980, cwren can help you with the wiring, if we new what plow you have, or are buying. Need to no how many plugs.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I think he's saying he doesn't currently have a plow and wants to get a Western for his truck.

OP, do you have a reg. cab or quad cab? Short or long box? 5.2L or 5.9L engines? Depending on you trucks configuration, Western says their HTS or Midweight plows will fit. Fisher says their HT Series and SD plows will fit. Also, SnowEx says their 7600RD and 8000RD will fit.

If it was me, I'd go with the Midweight or SD plows over the HTS/HT Series plows if they fit your truck.

Need to know more info, NYH1.


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

NYH1 said:


> I think he's saying he doesn't currently have a plow and wants to get a Western for his truck.
> 
> OP, do you have a reg. cab or quad cab? Short or long box? 5.2L or 5.9L engines? Depending on you trucks configuration, Western says their HTS or Midweight plows will fit. Fisher says their HT Series and SD plows will fit. Also, SnowEx says their 7600RD and 8000RD will fit.
> 
> ...


Is 5.2 ext can short bed


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

Randall Ave said:


> Frame mabey a 67980, cwren can help you with the wiring, if we new what plow you have, or are buying. Need to no how many plugs.


Gonna do the new one the one that works all the plows (western)


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Let's start over. Do you have a plow already? Are you trying to fit it on your 1997 dodge 1500?
> 
> ...


I wanna buy the new one with two plugs


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok... if you are looking to buy a new plow, have you contacted a dealer yet?


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

We have the new style plows I jus wanna get the the rite wiring controller and the rite frame mounts trying not have to refabricate any thing


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Ok... if you are looking to buy a new plow, have you contacted a dealer yet?[/QUOTE
> No jus went online but we have a ht lightduty brand new was delivered and we don't use it I'm jus trying to put it on my truck for driveways after work


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

troyram said:


> Is 5.2 ext can short bed


Western's web site say their 7' 6" HST will fit. Call a dealer (or a few) in your area. They'll be able to help you out.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## troyram (Jan 29, 2019)

I found plow parts complete truck side for $1300 and I didn’t see the next button on the western plow site


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

If you're talking about Westerns "Quick Match" section, put your truck info in, then scroll down and next is in the lower right of the page. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

How did you make out?

NYH1.


----------

